# Wanted: One, singular, Football boot/MTB shoe stud



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

As above, thought I had four, only got three. If anyone's got one spare, i'd be grateful.

TIA.


----------



## brucers (22 Oct 2012)

Hi, not sure what you mean but I have surplus cricket shoe screw in studs....are these the same thing? Any good for you?


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2012)

they look a bit too sharp-they look more like a running spike don't they? thanks anyway.


----------



## brucers (22 Oct 2012)

Yes they do.


----------



## Aiden_23 (24 Oct 2012)

Are you still looking for this I have plenty of screw in metal tipped studs lying about could send you a couple no probs.


----------



## Andy_R (24 Oct 2012)

OT I had a colleague a while ago who was referred to as "Stud". He didn't realise we meant Ground Stud. The engineers on here will know what that means...yup; zero potential...........


----------



## wheres_my_beard (18 Nov 2012)

I have 4 like the ones in the linked pic below that I don't need - never used. They are aluminium I think.

http://www.chaussuresvelo.com/img/p/2800-5395-thickbox.jpg


----------

